
Learn MongoDB in 15 min using Python MongoEngine - rahularora
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQSfoRvCz6E
======
rahularora
In this 15-min video, we will go through how to use MongoDB with Python. We
use MongoDB Atlas DB in the cloud and Python3.

\- TIMESTAMPS - 00:00 MongoDB Quickstart

00:16 What is MongoDB

01:28 Create a MongoDB Atlas Database

02:40 Connect to the database

05:10 Define a Book Document Collection

06:34 Create a new book document and add it to collection

07:10 Fetch the document

09:18 Update the document

10:26 Fetch all documents

11:17 Run queries on the Collection

13:43 Delete document

Link to source-code - [https://github.com/rahularora/Youtube-source-
code/blob/maste...](https://github.com/rahularora/Youtube-source-
code/blob/master/python-mongodb/mongodb_quickstart.py)

